# Keto and Hb1ac of 37



## Becky1984 (Mar 5, 2022)

Hi all,

Ive been doing keto for a year now, i hit the 100lb weight loss mark just before christmas, and since then have stalled, i still have a fair amount to lose so its a bit frustrating.

Ive recently had my diabetes review and my hb1ac was 37, my nurse has said i no longer need medication, i was on dapagliflozin. I spoke with the nurse about my concerns about stopping it, my weight loss has stalled will now stopping something that does have a weight loss effect make the stall worse or could i start putting on weight, she advised that it could be the medication causing me to stall as my bg is low so my body is holding on to whatever it gets - ive googled to try and see if there was any evidence of this bit can find anything - anyone have any thoughts or experience on this?


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 6, 2022)

Kinda makes sense to me. 
You’ve done a great job with the weight loss and your HbA1C is great too! 
Why not try going without the meds and just keeping a close eye on what happens with weight over the next three months or so?


----------



## travellor (Mar 6, 2022)

How many calories are you on?


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Mar 9, 2022)

Have you been measuring around your waist and arms and thighs?  Weight is only one metric and it is perfectly possible to be slimming down and gaining muscle and so you may see a stall on the scales and yet your body is toning and becoming more healthy and slimmer because your muscle tone is improving and muscle takes up less space than fat so you may be getting slimmer still because bulky adipose is being replaced by less voluminous and yet heavier muscle?

If your activity levels have increased this may be what is happening at the moment.  Instead of aiming for a weight maybe aim for a body shape and health and fitness level?

 I have been using a keto way of eating to keep my diabetes under control with no meds for three years now and I have not restricted calories at all in that time and my clothes have got looser and I am healthier (I can't honestly say how much weight I've lost because I don't weigh at home and haven't for decades) and my DN told me last time I was weighed at the clinic that my weight is consistently but slowly reducing despite me not dieting at all.

I think if you keep activity to a sensible level and carry on with your successful way of eating then you will get there - it just may take a little longer than you might have hoped and it may be that your ideal 'weight' is more than you may have originally expected because you may be fitter and have more muscle than you'd calculated for and if so that is a good thing as muscle also helps regulate the metabolism which is exactly what we want.


----------

